# Question to all of you ?



## Fuzzyferret8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi everyone ! I haven't posted in a while and spent most of my time here spying on all of you :twisted: 
Anyhow, when I go to the Fun Stuff section of the forum, I get a bit jealous because you're all able to get such cute pictures of your hedgies !
My Biscuit isn't photogenic at all, because whenever I put her down to take a picture of her, she runs for the nearest hiding place as if her life depends on it. She'll sit still as soon as she's wedged in between something, or at least has her head covered, and I personally think that her buttphoto's aren't all that charming :roll: 
So I wanted to know if anyone here has advice on how to train your hedgie to be a supermodel, because I'd love it if I could get some pretty pictures of her !
Thank you


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

I get the best pictures of my guy when I'm bathing him


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

You should probably know that only about 10 percent of all photos taken are postable. That's probably a high percentage too.  Just keep building trust and bonding with your little one and they will come out more and more to show that adorable face.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Rainy said:


> You should probably know that only about 10 percent of all photos taken are postable. That's probably a high percentage too.  Just keep building trust and bonding with your little one and they will come out more and more to show that adorable face.


More like two percent, lol. I get so many blurry pics because Archimedes is pretty much never interested in sitting still long enough to get anything good - and when he is staying still, it's when he's partially/fully buried in something.

I mostly use my iPhone to take photos of him. If I were to bother getting out my actual camera, it really wouldn't be worth it. Instead of having 'photo shoots' I just use my phone, which is pretty nearby most of the time, so it lets me just grab it and take a pic whenever I feel like it or he looks particularly cute. I'm pushing 500 or so right now, and I've posted around 20 on Archimedes' photo thread. Yeeeah.


----------



## wendyp (Feb 29, 2012)

1 hedgie+200pictures=10 worth sharing. (But I keep them all on my computer because even the tooshie pics are cute to me)


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

When I see a picture of a hedgie bottom, I just want to pinch my computer screen.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I can tell you with the tutu pictures, I shoot about 30 with my iPhone (she gets scared with my DSLR shutter) and maybe have two that are worth posting. It takes a LOT of trial and error and chicken bits.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I bribe with treats (mealies and kibbles). That's how I get Kashi's little "smiling" photos 

Baths are a good place as well.

I also find when he's already passed out is fine too since he doesn't notice that I'm taking photos :lol:


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am lucky. Pokey is interested in my phone and always sniffs at it...but i do get lots of duds.....but fyi that pic you posted is reallu adorable


----------



## Fuzzyferret8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you all for replying  
I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one that gets alot of hedgiebutt photo's ! I'm going to keep trying, also making photo's while she is in the bath might be a good idea. And I'll use my phone since she does get annoyed when she hears the clicky sound :lol:


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I agree that you should expect a lowish percentage of good pictures from total pictures taken. Odds are increased by having a camera at hand that is ready to go. A 'plan' helps as well (not that it will work out). Daytime is better for Sophie, because that is sleep time and no-way, no-how, is she going to generate more energy than necessary for any daytime outing.

On the flip side, at night, action shots only because it is all go, go, go. She's got places to go, things to do.

Take advantage of your hedgie's weaknesses and strengths to improve your chances.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Sometimes if I am trying to get pictures of babies I will put some prop in the picture and usually the babies will be checking it out so will keep still. I like your picture of your hrdgie in the tunnel


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

As for me, I love to hear the hedgie stories as much as I love to see the hedgie pictures!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You get hedgie butts in your photos? Then you are doing good. I have quite a few that are titled "There was a hedgehog there just before the shutter clicked."


----------

